# Holiday Palettes



## ebmadeup (Aug 19, 2014)

When do they normally start leaking information on the palettes?


----------



## kennybear (Aug 20, 2014)

ebmadeup said:


> When do they normally start leaking information on the palettes?


  Urban Decay is actually VERY good at keeping things underwraps so we don't hear about new palettes and releases until only a week or so beforehand


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

ebmadeup said:


> When do they normally start leaking information on the palettes?


Soon. Hopefully by September


----------



## ebmadeup (Aug 20, 2014)

kennybear said:


> Urban Decay is actually VERY good at keeping things underwraps so we don't hear about new palettes and releases until only a week or so beforehand


  Ok great to know! Let the saving begin!


----------



## ebmadeup (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Soon. Hopefully by September


  Thank you!


----------



## je13h (Aug 21, 2014)

can't wait to see what they have for holiday!


----------



## Audrey C (Aug 24, 2014)

je13h said:


> can't wait to see what they have for holiday!


  Me too! I'm hoping that Ocho Loco 3 (assuming it exists) will be lip pencils and that Vice 3 will be amazing.


----------



## pinkstar21 (Aug 24, 2014)

Fingers crossed for an Ocho loco 3. I have the Ocho loco 2 and love it !


----------



## katred (Aug 25, 2014)

pinkstar21 said:


> Fingers crossed for an Ocho loco 3. I have the Ocho loco 2 and love it !


  It's been a huge success for them thus far. I can't imagine why they wouldn't do another.


----------



## ZombieHolly (Aug 27, 2014)

Really hoping for a Vice 3!


----------



## ebmadeup (Aug 27, 2014)

ZombieHolly said:


> Really hoping for a Vice 3!


  That would be a must have!


----------



## Psalmist11817 (Aug 27, 2014)

A vice 3 or a naked 4 would be nice for the holidays but I doubt we'll see a naked 4 anytime soon since naked 3 came out not too long ago


----------



## ebmadeup (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah but Naked was like last Oct or Nov so there is hope.


----------



## relright (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm also hoping for a vice palette because they end up being so colorful and high quality for a holiday palette. Some brands kind of phone it home around the holidays and just put out whatever.


----------



## Psalmist11817 (Aug 29, 2014)

I totally agree with you. I also feel that  some makeup brands just put out "whatever" on their holiday palettes. I know I am probably going to get a lot of hate for this this but I have had such terrible eyeshadows with some tarte and stila holiday palettes. Sometimes they are not that pigmented or they're too dry and chalky and I ended up returning them. The truth is that since I've been disappointed twice by tarte eyeshadow holiday palettes and once by stila eyeshadow holiday palettes, I steer clear from both brands during the holidays.


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 5, 2014)

VICE 3 CONFIRMED - and it's chock full of neutrals with a kick of colour!!!!!


----------



## Psalmist11817 (Sep 5, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> VICE 3 CONFIRMED - and it's chock full of neutrals with a kick of colour!!!!! :nanas:


  How d you find out  omg! I way too excited about the news....I might pee in my pants:eyelove:


----------



## Shars (Sep 5, 2014)

Psalmist11817 said:


> How d you find out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  There's a thread for it already with pics and what not. UD confirmed on their instagram as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.specktra.net/t/189554/new-vice-palette


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 5, 2014)

Psalmist11817 said:


> I totally agree with you. I also feel that  some makeup brands just put out "whatever" on their holiday palettes. I know I am probably going to get a lot of hate for this this but I have had such terrible eyeshadows with some tarte and stila holiday palettes. Sometimes they are not that pigmented or they're too dry and chalky and I ended up returning them. The truth is that since I've been disappointed twice by tarte eyeshadow holiday palettes and once by stila eyeshadow holiday palettes, I steer clear from both brands during the holidays.


  I COMPLETELY agree with you about quality issues with Tarte and Stila palettes, especially Tarte. I love Tarte. I own 10 of their Amazonian clay blushes, and plan to own them all because they are amazing. So is their primer, concealer, mascara... But for some reason their eyeshadow palettes just aren't the same quality. And I must specify eyeshadow, because I'd go nuts for another Tarte blush palette!


----------



## MakeupQueen4 (Sep 6, 2014)

SavannahLovely said:


> I COMPLETELY agree with you about quality issues with Tarte and Stila palettes, especially Tarte. I love Tarte. I own 10 of their Amazonian clay blushes, and plan to own them all because they are amazing. So is their primer, concealer, mascara... But for some reason their eyeshadow palettes just aren't the same quality. And I must specify eyeshadow, because I'd go nuts for another Tarte blush palette!


  I saw on Instagram today that Tarte is supposed to be releasing another blush palette for Holiday2014. I'm excited for it!


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 6, 2014)

MakeupQueen4 said:


> I saw on Instagram today that Tarte is supposed to be releasing another blush palette for Holiday2014. I'm excited for it!


  I just found a picture of it on Instagram too, I'm soooo excited!


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 6, 2014)

Credit to @janinefalcon!


----------



## MakeupQueen4 (Sep 6, 2014)

Must have that blush palette


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 6, 2014)

SavannahLovely said:


> Credit to @janinefalcon!


  I don't need any more blush so I'll pass, but it looks very nice. I hope they're going to offer another Lipsurgence bundle this year - I'll definitely snap that up.


----------



## ebmadeup (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah but Naked was like last Oct or Nov so there is hope.


Audrey C said:


> VICE 3 CONFIRMED - and it's chock full of neutrals with a kick of colour!!!!!


  It is a MUST have!


----------



## ebmadeup (Sep 7, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I don't need any more blush so I'll pass, but it looks very nice. I hope they're going to offer another Lipsurgence bundle this year - I'll definitely snap that up.


  Love the darker tones. Much better than in the cuff!


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Sep 7, 2014)

i can't wait for vice 3!


----------



## pocketmouse (Sep 10, 2014)

they sold out super quickly, but earlier today Sephora had some Ocho Loco 2 sets up for $40, I bought one because I missed out last year and have been totally regretting not buying em, so when I saw them on the site (and then saw the price) I ordered a set instantly (they were sold out like, within 5 minutes after that so I really hope I don't somehow miss out). I just tried my first UD eyeliners (Freak & Perversion) this past July, right after my birthday, and since then my collection has grown to an embarrassing amount of UD eyeliners (not counting these 8 that are coming, well actually, 6-- I already have Deep End & Perversion so I'm giving these new ones to my mom <3). They also had some Feminine Palettes up (I believe? Idk I hadn't heard of that palette before/don't know when it originally launched) by the time I clicked on it though they were already sold out, obviously they just found an extra box of UD


----------



## mimapapillon (Sep 15, 2014)

i hope i will have the vice 3, it is sold out very fast in france !!!


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 18, 2014)

Tarte Holiday Sets for Sephora and Ulta!   http://www.temptalia.com/tarte-holiday-2014-sets-sephora-ulta


----------



## ebmadeup (Sep 18, 2014)

Did everyone see the VICE LTD debacle that happened on Sephora a few days ago?


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 25, 2014)

I really would love to get the vice 3 I'm just unsure if I should wait and focus on the other palettes launching next month. I'm unsure if it will sell out quickly as I've never really had an issue with urban decay's palettes going OTS on me before I'm ready to order. Hmm decisions...


----------



## pinkorchid (Sep 30, 2014)

I love this time of the year, when all companies are offering such beautiful holiday sets at such great prices and beautiful packaging. I always end up spending much more than I originally anticipate to spend.


----------



## S1NNER (Oct 1, 2014)

pinkorchid said:


> I love this time of the year, when all companies are offering such beautiful holiday sets at such great prices and beautiful packaging. I always end up spending much more than I originally anticipate to spend. :stars:


  It's the most wonderful time of the year!!


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 13, 2014)

The Too Faced Christmas collection is so pretty, one of the nicest I've seen in my opinion.

  The Mac Prabal collection looks gorgeous too!


----------



## spoiledgirl2085 (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree, the Too Faced holiday collection is gorgeous! I can't wait to purchase Nars and Marc Jacobs sets!


----------

